
What humans would look like if we could survive car wrecks (2016) - DocSavage
http://www.popsci.com/this-is-what-humans-would-look-like-if-we-could-withstand-car-wrecks
======
kafkaesq
Posted yesterday, also. But easily one of the weirdest science projects I've
seen mention of, or read about.

(Assuming it is a valid research project, and not a troll of some sort).

